# Cichlids and Other Fish



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

I know for the most part mbuna are too aggressive for other fish so they are mostly ruled out. But what other fish can be safely housed with cichlids? Other sites list angel fish, sharks, cat fish, barbs as being possibilities? What cichlids would be safe to house with fish like these? Acei and yellow labs are so mild tempered for the species, are they one mbuna that could be housed with these? Just asking for a friend, she asked me the other day and I had no idea....


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

FYI: Angelfish are cichlids.

I've seen people keep rainbow sharks with cichlids. I've also seen tiger barbs and danios kept as dithers. Stay away from neons. Too easy to each and hurt.

Never kept catfish, besides Synodontis, with them. My guess is it'd really depend on the ability of the catfish to either flee or defend itself.


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

Yes I realize angel fish are considered cichlids but they are kinda in a category all their own. I am basically wanting to know which cichlids are most succesful with these other fish such as angels, bars, catfish, sharks etc. Would yellow labs do ok? Or acei? I know most malawi won't work. Thanks.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

I would not recommend that you mix African Cichlids with Angles. You are likely to have better luck with Dwarf New World or maybe Discus.


----------



## Mikelodeon (Aug 6, 2008)

I have mi yellow labs and one juvenile kenyi with a Zebra Danio long fined, I tought the danio was going to die soon... but it is still alive, healthy, with long fins and very active.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I found this article about keeping Africans and Rainbows together. Haven't done it myself but it sounds like it would be a colorful combination.

http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/man ... lants.html


----------

